# Brute Force HID Headlights



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

anyone got any pics of them on there bike and can you tell me where to get them??


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

There is no factory bolt on or direct fit but search on here and lots of threads about how to do them.

How's the arm?


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont have pictures but i got mine from this site and they are very good

http://www.mobilehid.com/aio700.htm


----------

